# Stir-fried Lobster with Spicy Sauce



## powerplantop (Feb 17, 2013)

Ingredients:
2 Lobster Tails
2 Tablespoons Black Vinegar
2Tablespoons Water
1 Tablespoon Salted Black Bean with Chili Sauce
1 teaspoon Corn Starch
1/2 Tablespoon Sugar
1/2 teaspoon Ginger
1/2 teaspoon Garlic
4 to 6 Green Onions
1 Tablespoon Oil (preferably peanut)

Mix Sauce: Black Vinegar, Water, Salted Black Bean with Chili, Corn Starch and Sugar 

Cut bottoms of green onions into rounds. Cut Tops of green onions into one-inch pieces. 

Cut lobster tails into slices. 

Heat oil, add garlic, ginger and bottom parts of green onion.

When oil is very fragrant add sauce and bring to a boil.

Add lobster. When Lobster is almost cooked add top parts of green onion. When lobster is done serve. 





Stir-fried Lobster with Spicy Sauce by powerplantop, on Flickr

Stir-fried Lobster with Spicy Sauce - YouTube


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 17, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 17, 2013)

Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 17, 2013)

You had me on the edge of my seat and I was yelling at the screen like I was watching a football game. LOL.   What motivates me to do this,  is I kept wanting you to remove the pan from the fire lest you over cook/ wilt the green onion tops.  Well,  you know how high the temp is,  and you kept the dish in continuous motion.  And, from the pic,  the dish turns out perfect.  Onion tops still crispy looking.   Two ingreds and some sauce.  Double Yum.  Ok,  back to my spectator section.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2013)

again, it is just brilliant!


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 17, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Very nice



Thank you



Dawgluver said:


> Mmmmmmmm



Thank you



Whiskadoodle said:


> You had me on the edge of my seat and I was yelling at the screen like I was watching a football game. LOL.   What motivates me to do this,  is I kept wanting you to remove the pan from the fire lest you over cook/ wilt the green onion tops.  Well,  you know how high the temp is,  and you kept the dish in continuous motion.  And, from the pic,  the dish turns out perfect.  Onion tops still crispy looking.   Two ingreds and some sauce.  Double Yum.  Ok,  back to my spectator section.



That is why I put them in when I did. I wanted them to help flavor the sauce but stay crispy but have just a bit of give. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> again, it is just brilliant!



Thank you. I am starting to get the hang of stir-frying.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 17, 2013)

I recently started paying closer attention in your stir fry vids, you almost never allow whatever ingredient to remain stationary just sitting in the pan. It is called stir fry - duh. I just never paid that much attention I guess. This could be one reason why my veggies sometimes are over cooked beyond crisp-tender in some of my own dishes. Or possibly cooking too long before adding the next ingred. I put in what needs to cook longest to shortest times. Give the pan a shake and stir only occasionally. I use a medium hot burner and either a regular cast iron or cast iron chicken fry pan. I will pay closer attn to my own style and see if I can make some necessary adjustments next time.  Thanks.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 17, 2013)

Most of the time when I stir-fry I have the heat on high. So I can not let stuff sit for long.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 17, 2013)

This sounds fantastic! The picture is gorgeous.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 17, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> This sounds fantastic! The picture is gorgeous.



It is good (would also work with shrimp). Thanks I am very happy with how the picture turned out.


----------

